# Selling Kryptek Camo



## acmckeage03 (Sep 3, 2013)

My fiancé won a train to hunt challenge and received a gift card to kryptek camo! So we ordered her a set of rain gear and a vest, unfortunately it is far to large for her.... I'd take the camo for myself but I'm already outfitted and I really need to get her good rain gear. Its all x-small, but I'm 5'11" and it fits me! I have a 30" waist and the pants fit perfect! the vest is a little tight in the chest and the jacket is a little tight in the shoulders. Great camo it appears to be extremely well made and the pattern is awesome! The jacket is the Koldo, pants Poseidon and Kritos Minus vest. I just want enough money to get her some quality gear so send me a respectable offer its $600 worth of camo. Brand new with tags attached!


----------

